# Ford 601 starter button replacement



## ZombiePopper (Jun 23, 2017)

Quick question guys, 
Is there a nut under the shift cover, or does it just thread into the shift cover?
The old button is being a pita about coming off.
Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes, there is a nut. See item #23 on attached parts diagram. You'll have to pull the transmission cover. Put the shift levers in neutral (hopefully you have a 4 speed), remove the hold down bolts, and lift the lid carefully in case there happens to be some spring-loaded detent plungers held down by the cover. These are not really a problem, you just do not want to lose them into the tranny.


----------

